# Quick video # 8



## stonecreek (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## antharper (Jun 8, 2017)

Another great video , thanks for sharing, makes me miss it a lot though !


----------



## benelliBUCK (Jun 12, 2017)

good looking videos as always


----------



## Johnny44 (Jun 18, 2017)

What happened to the one dog?  Was it ok?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 18, 2017)

Kool hunt.


----------



## stonecreek (Jun 19, 2017)

Dog was fine. He and another young one stopped and fought the hog 3 times over 700 yards with the last stop lasting around 8 minutes. Rest of pack on another hog at time. A real tough cur dog who bounced back pretty quick. Richard


----------



## danielk (Jan 17, 2019)

Great looking dogs!!!


----------



## cwa1104sab (Feb 5, 2019)

Always enjoy your videos. Thanks for sharing them

Sab


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 5, 2019)

Love the intro! Much respect!


----------

